# Trainers in the Northeastern section of Ohio?



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been research and trying to find a good training place to start Sonny. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good trainer/training place to go to in our area, we in North Royalton which is bordering Parma area.

I don't want to do Petsmart, tried that with my other dog and we didn't learn much.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't know how close you are to this place... http://www.yabtc.com/

I have never gone there so I have no personal exp. there.


----------

